# Best Deathmatch Moment/Spot/Match



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

As of April 27,2013 What are your favorite deathmatch moments/spots/matches of all time?

Zandig vs Lobo NRBW
Zandig vs Wifebeater I Quit
Masada vs Thumbtack Jack
Devon Moore vs Danny Havoc
Takashi Sasaki vs. Yuko Miyamoto
Abdullah Kobayashi vs. MASADA
Team Ultraviolence vs. HI-V
Yukihiro Kanemura & Shoji Nakamaki vs Jado and Gedo

Anyone else? Never got into IWA-MS / IWA-EC / IWA-DS
I stayed with CZW,BJW, and W*ING for this

For spots:

-Wifebeater suplexs Lobo into barbed wire, lightubes and tables
-Wifebeater weedwhacker to Zandig
-WIfebeater weedwhacker to Nick Mondo
-Zandig and Nick Mondo off Cantina
-Jun Kasai dive off balcony onto Ryuji Ito


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Off the top of my head.

Matches
- Any match that puts Masada vs. Jun Kasai
- Masada vs. Danny Havoc - CZW New Heights 2011
- Thumbtack Jack vs. Ryuji Ito - IWA East Coast Masters Of Pain 2008
- Masada vs. DJ Hyde - CZW/wXw/BJW Triangle of Ultraviolence 2011
- Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Jun Kasai - KKK Deathmatch
- JC Bailey vs. Jun Kasai - IWA EC Masters Of Pain 2006 (May have been '07. Not sure)
- SeXXXy Eddy vs. Scotty Vortekz vs. Ultramantis Black - IWA DS Carnage Cup 2007 (May have been '06?)
- Takashi Sasaki vs. Ryuji Ito - Super High Ladder/Shark Cage Deathmatch
- Any match that puts Jun Kasai against Masashi Takeda.
---- Takeda is so good, it's insane. He reminds me so much of Kasai it's not even funny. He's great in deathmatches, and he's an excellent mat wrestler. I feel like if he quit deathmatches, he could be a big star in other promotions.

- Masada vs. Ryuji Ito - BJW Fire deathmatch // and their match in CZW



Spots
- Jun Kasai's many balcony dives
- Jaki Numazawa powerbombing Jun Kasai onto a razor board
- The "Syringe through the cheek" spot at TOD 8 in the Thumbtack Jack/DJ Hyde match
- Anything involving LEGOS
- Super Dragons Psycho Driver to a handcuffed Kevin Steen (Counting Guerrilla Warfare as a deathmatch)
- When Jun Kasai breaks a light tube and cuts his chest with it (Not sure if you'd count it, but it looks so badass)
- JC Bailey's double stomp from the top rope onto a pile of thumbtacks in his match with Drake Younger 
---This made me cringe. The fact that JC did this (and did it in other matches as well if I recall correctly) is amazing and really makes me respect him for what he was willing to do to himself to entertain people


I personally hated the Zandig/Mondo roof spot. Idiotic to even attempt, the setup to break the fall was too close to the building, and it was botched. Not to mention that to this day, people still use that one spot to say CZW is nothing but talentless garbage wrestlers.


----------



## Cactusjackmanson (Apr 27, 2013)

Terry funk vs cactus jack iwa king of deatmatches


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

My personal favorite death match is still:
Nick Gage vs. Thumbtack Jack - Cage of Death XI

I'd been a casual CZW fan for a while but never was too big into death matches. I had King of the Death '03 and TOD 2 because they were the big death match shows, but then I saw that match, and got hooked.


----------



## Coulrophobia (Apr 27, 2013)

Takashi Sasaki vs. Yuko Miyamoto is definitely my favourite tbh.


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't claim to watch much, but Miyamoto/sasaki vs. takeda/kodaka from 2009 is my favorite deathmatch.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

This deathmatch spot is the most memorable to me. It's Zandig mother f'n bombing Nick Mondo from the top of a building onto a table of light tubes to the concrete floor.





My favorite deathmatch is Takashi Sasaki vs Yuko Miyamoto Panes Of Glass & Barbed Wire Deathmatch from 12/14/07.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

nevereveragainu said:


>


This, all day long, every day.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I go to CZW shows regularly so I've seen quite a few death matches in person, usually very close to the ring. Masada/Kasai from WrestleCon this year was one of the craziest things I've ever seen. After seeing the match I have no idea how Kasai is still alive. That was the best death match that I've ever seen live and as far as I'm concerned nothing beats a live match so that's the best death match I've ever seen. 

My most memorable spot is from that match as well. And it's a drop toe hold... Kasai took the move and went face first into a razor board really hard. He was just gushing blood and his reaction to it, him screaming and not giving a single fuck that his face was falling off, is something that is hard to forget. Not that I want to forget it.

Yeah that match was something special to be in the second row for. I had Masada's blood on my clothing from when they went into the crowd. I was so close to the ring for one of the most brutal matches that I've ever seen. Say what you want about CZW but they really did give me one of my favorite wrestling experiences.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I go to CZW shows regularly so I've seen quite a few death matches in person, usually very close to the ring. Masada/Kasai from WrestleCon this year was one of the craziest things I've ever seen. After seeing the match I have no idea how Kasai is still alive. That was the best death match that I've ever seen live and as far as I'm concerned nothing beats a live match so that's the best death match I've ever seen.
> 
> My most memorable spot is from that match as well. And it's a drop toe hold... Kasai took the move and went face first into a razor board really hard. He was just gushing blood and his reaction to it, him screaming and not giving a single fuck that his face was falling off, is something that is hard to forget. Not that I want to forget it.
> 
> Yeah that match was something special to be in the second row for. I had Masada's blood on my clothing from when they went into the crowd. I was so close to the ring for one of the most brutal matches that I've ever seen. Say what you want about CZW but they really did give me one of my favorite wrestling experiences.


Wow, that sounds pretty fucked up. Kasai is definitely mentally fucked in the head. Is that shit on DVD at all?


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Will be out on dvd soon, I watched it live on IPPV. Lesson is never do another gusset plate match ever again.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's out yet as it happened this month. I don't think it would take more than a few weeks for it to be out. The show they did in early March is for sale on Highspots and Smark Mark video already.

So after reading some of the posts in this thread I watched the Megumi Kudo vs. Combat Toyoda match and it's just so amazing. A perfect David vs. Goliath match with exploding barbed wire. Everything is built so well and HOLY FUCK at some of those bumps they took in the stiffest ring ever.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

Is Sasaki vs Miyamoto Scaffold better than Sasaki vs. Miyamoto Glass/BW?

Whatabout Masada and Necros legit fistfight?

Or Devon Moore and Danny Havocs dive off the scaffold?


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

What scaffold match are you talking about? I know they've done one with a scaffold on the side (Which featured Sasaki giving Miyamoto a D-Geist from the top if I recall correctly), and a traditional style scaffold match.

Personally, I really hate the traditional scaffold match. So limited with what you can do.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

My favorite deathmatch is Jun Kasai vs. Ryuji Ito (BJW, somewhere in 2009), it was fantastic on so many levels.

Favorite spot? I'm going with the finish to Hyde/Tremont COD match. I-N-S-A-N-E


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

JoeRulz said:


> My favorite deathmatch is Jun Kasai vs. Ryuji Ito (BJW, somewhere in 2009), it was fantastic on so many levels.
> 
> Favorite spot? I'm going with the finish to Hyde/Tremont COD match. I-N-S-A-N-E


Just saw that spot with Hyde/Tremont. That was awesome!


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

I should add MASADA vs. Scot Summers. His head gets a huge chunk missing, MASADA piledrives him onto cinderblocks.

Also Danny Havoc vs. MASADA at New Heights 2011

and MASADA vs. Jun Kasai Gusset Plate


----------



## 76davebar (May 1, 2013)

I'm getting back into a deathmatch kinda feel lately, went on highspots and got cage of death 14? i think.

Seemed to be one of the best sellers, and also on the dvd rating thread here.

On youtube someone had uploaded the Christina Von Eerie vs. MASADA fatal attraction match, but was taken down by czw, but managed to see some nice bumps that cVe took, the barbecue wood skewers to the scalp was memorable.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

76davebar said:


> I'm getting back into a deathmatch kinda feel lately, went on highspots and got cage of death 14? i think.
> 
> Seemed to be one of the best sellers, and also on the dvd rating thread here.
> 
> On youtube someone had uploaded the Christina Von Eerie vs. MASADA fatal attraction match, but was taken down by czw, but managed to see some nice bumps that cVe took, the barbecue wood skewers to the scalp was memorable.


I had seen the prelude to that match when she interrupted MASADA, but never saw the match. Was it good overall? and in COD 14, Matt Tremont and DJ Hydes bump was awesome


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Matches:

Johnny Kashmere & "Sick" Nick Mondo vs. Trent Acid & Jun Kasai (Fans Bring The Weapons Match from CZW Un F'n Believable 2001)
H8 Club & Zandig vs. Tough Crazy Bastards & Joker (CZW Cage Of Death 7)
Danny Havoc vs. Sami Callihan (CZW Cage Of Death 11)



And, I just seen the recent Kasai/Masada match and I must say, SICKEST match I've ever seen. But at the same time, nasty. With all that blood lost, I'm surprised Kasai could continue. And I'm curious if these guys are remaining disease free.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

CVE vs Masada was very good. CVE gained a ton of respect from CZW fans.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

Scot Summers busted head was gnarly. 

I also liked Nick Gage vs Zandig TOD 11


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029 (Apr 9, 2013)

even though i'm not much of a deathmatch person, MASADA vs Jun Kasai was fucking crazy!


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

ExGrodzki said:


> Scot Summers busted head was gnarly.
> 
> I also liked Nick Gage vs Zandig TOD 11


That was TOD 8.5. Gage was in jail by 11.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ExGrodzki said:


> I had seen the prelude to that match when she interrupted MASADA, but never saw the match. Was it good overall? and in COD 14, Matt Tremont and DJ Hydes bump was awesome


Yeah the match was crazy. CVE was totally basass in the match, I couldn't she worked a match like that. Just be prepared for a really shitty ending.



Lane said:


> That was TOD 8.5. Gage was in jail by 11.


I know I've said this before but I'll say it again. If Nick Gage gets out of prison and returns to CZW I will go to wherever that show and I don't care where in the world I live. I just have this vision of him actually killing someone that has been talking trash about him for years while he was locked up.

So typing this I googled Nick Gage and apparently he's been moved to a minimum security facility. He could be out sooner than I thought, like as early as early 2015.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah ive been keeping up with the Gage stuff on his FB. He seems to be the real model inmate and trying to better himself. Props to him. If wrestling is perfect he will show up at COD like JC did (RIP) and fucking DESTROY Gulak and Dewey


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

I imagine when Gage returns, the pop may be loud enough to literally collapse the roof on the building. Masada said in his SMV shoot that there could be heat between DJ and Nick, but if there is hopefully it won't affect the business relationship.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

DJ knows he would have a huge money maker for his return and Gage will need to make money once he's out of prison. I think there is a good enough business incentive for them to get over it and make it happen. 

God I hope Gulak is still in CZW when Gage gets out of prison. I've been thinking about the ass kicking him and the whole Gulak campaign would get from Gage for years.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

Three way dance DJ, Gulak and Nick at next COD or TOD Nicks available to fight in ?


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

I heard Lucky tHURTteens kidney got punctured at ToD 12, any words on the matches? I heard the whole event was great.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm going to put Drake Younger vs. Danny Havoc vs. DJ Hyde fromTournament of Death VI

&

Nick Gage vs. Thumbtack Jack TOD8

&

TOD IV 

Necro Butcher vs. Zandig vs. Nick Gage


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

ExGrodzki said:


> I heard Lucky tHURTteens kidney got punctured at ToD 12, any words on the matches? I heard the whole event was great.


It wasn't, it was much weaker than TOD 11, but the main event fucking rocked. Also, Lucky's wounds were not THAT bad. We've seen much, much worse.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm just gonna' ask here;

I want to start watching Deathmatches, and I'm going to start with CZW seeing as that's the promotion (that does Deathmatches regularly) I'm most familiar with. So what CZW deathmatches would you recommend? Also, which TOD is the best and would recommend me checking out.

Thanks in advance (Y)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

The main event is worth watching though. A great deathmatch with a good story behind it. 

Masada powerbombing TJ into the cinder block was nasty. Can't remember which TOD it was right now.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

@FluxCapacitor

I'd rather start with BJW, trust me:


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

FluxCapacitor said:


> I'm just gonna' ask here;
> 
> I want to start watching Deathmatches, and I'm going to start with CZW seeing as that's the promotion (that does Deathmatches regularly) I'm most familiar with. So what CZW deathmatches would you recommend? Also, which TOD is the best and would recommend me checking out.
> 
> Thanks in advance (Y)


Honestly, I think TOD 8.5 is probably the best one.

In terms of matches, here are some deathmatches in general that I'd recommend.


Masada vs. Danny Havoc - Gusset Plates - CZW New Heights 2011
Drake Younger vs. JC Bailey - Barefoot Thumbtacks - IWA Mid South (Not sure of the show)
Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage - NRBW - CZW Cage Of Death (Not sure of the year. It was the year before his last COD)
Christina Von Eerie vs. Masada - Deathmatch - CZW 14th Anniversary
Joker vs. Brain Damage - Home Run Derby - CZW New Year's Resolution
Messiah vs. Zandig - Nail Boards -CZW Extreme Overdrive
Chri$ Ca$h vs. JC Bailey - Ultraviolent Ladders - CZW Tournament Of Death 3
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Arsenal - Light Tubes - CZW Tournament Of Death 3
Masada vs. Danny Havoc - Panes Of Glass - CZW Tangled Web 2 (I think it was 2. It was Masada's CZW debut)
Masada vs. Davey Richards - CZW Night Of Infamy (Anyone who views Masada as a garbage wrestler should watch this. Davey also put him over on the mic after the match)
Sami Callihan vs. Danny Havoc - CZW Cage Of Death 11
tHURTeen vs. Danny Havoc - Light Tube Madness - Can't remember the shows name. It was in 2010 though, in Indiana I think.
Jimmy Jacobs vs. BJ Whitmer - NRBW - IWA Mid South (Not sure of the show)
Thumbtack Jack vs. Ryuji Ito - Electrified Light Tubes - IWA East Coast Masters Of Pain 2011
Masada vs. Ryuji Ito - Cinder Block & Fire match - BJW January 2008
Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Jun Kasai - KKK Deathmatch - BJW 2008
Jun Kasai vs. Masashi Takeda - Light Tubes & Iron Cage - BJW 21.03.2011


Also, I'd recommend all these DVD sets. I have both. Totally worth the money. If you want deathmatches, BJW is definitely the place to go. A lot more of their guys can work a straight match and use the weapons with their offense, not as their offense.
http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=3955
http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_402&products_id=8225


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

FluxCapacitor said:


> I'm just gonna' ask here;
> 
> I want to start watching Deathmatches, and I'm going to start with CZW seeing as that's the promotion (that does Deathmatches regularly) I'm most familiar with. So what CZW deathmatches would you recommend? Also, which TOD is the best and would recommend me checking out.
> 
> Thanks in advance (Y)


TOD 8.5, TOD 9, TOD 11. In order its 9,11,8.5

Go out of your way to watch Sami vs Danny Cage of Death and Danny vs Masada gusset plates. All of the tangled web matches.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

FluxCapacitor said:


> I'm just gonna' ask here;
> 
> I want to start watching Deathmatches, and I'm going to start with CZW seeing as that's the promotion (that does Deathmatches regularly) I'm most familiar with. So what CZW deathmatches would you recommend? Also, which TOD is the best and would recommend me checking out.
> 
> Thanks in advance (Y)


Great choice starting with CZW, but as others said, check out BJW too. I haven't seen too much myself but what I have seen has been awesome. 

As far as TOD's go. The best ones in my opinion are 4,9, and 11. But definitely check out the finals of 12. Great story mixed in there.

And if you every look any further into death matches outside of CZW I'd say check out:
IWA:MS - King of the Death Match 2003
IWA:MS - King of the Death Match 2006
IWA:EC - Masters of Pain 2006
IWA:EC - Masters of Pain 2008


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

BJW has changed my life, every time I think I'm going though painful moments in my life, I watch a match and I say could be worse haha.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Megumi Kudo v. Combat Toyoda is one of the greatest matches I've seen, period.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

TOD2, trust me


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

Adding 

- Danny Havoc vs. Sami Callihan


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

CZW-TOD Sexxxy Eddy vs The Arsenal, Kind of a sloppy match but the end, when Eddy wins and relizes he sliced an Artery in his Arm and then goes on to Squueze and pump blood out for the fans in front of everyone, even Drinking it at one point. Was a shame he couldn't continue, would have loved to see him go on to win or at least go one more. This put eddy over in my mind. I never knew who he was, then began Marking for him ever since... Anyone who goes into a deathmatch wearing basically nothing like he did, is insane!


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think you would have liked to see Eddy in the finals. He was gonna get killed in the finals. I heard Necro and Wifebeater were gonna give him a legit beating. I think it was something to do with issues between CZW and IWS, or showing the IWS guys can't hang with CZW. 


Not a Deathmatch exactly, but there's a spot from Nixon vs. Youthanazia & Colin Delaney from AIW Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gang$ta. Ricky Shane Page gets his face stomped into thumbtacks. Cameras captured the moment and his selling perfectly.

Has anyone mentioned the spot from IWS X with Green Phantom and PCP Crazy F'N Manny? They did a Tornado DDT off of a balcony through a pyramid of tables which were on fire IIRC


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> I go to CZW shows regularly so I've seen quite a few death matches in person, usually very close to the ring. Masada/Kasai from WrestleCon this year was one of the craziest things I've ever seen. After seeing the match I have no idea how Kasai is still alive. That was the best death match that I've ever seen live and as far as I'm concerned nothing beats a live match so that's the best death match I've ever seen.
> 
> My most memorable spot is from that match as well. And it's a drop toe hold... Kasai took the move and went face first into a razor board really hard. He was just gushing blood and his reaction to it, him screaming and not giving a single fuck that his face was falling off, is something that is hard to forget. Not that I want to forget it.
> 
> Yeah that match was something special to be in the second row for. I had Masada's blood on my clothing from when they went into the crowd. I was so close to the ring for one of the most brutal matches that I've ever seen. Say what you want about CZW but they really did give me one of my favorite wrestling experiences.


In the event someone in this thread hasn't seen this.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

sXeMope said:


> I don't think you would have liked to see Eddy in the finals. He was gonna get killed in the finals. I heard Necro and Wifebeater were gonna give him a legit beating. I think it was something to do with issues between CZW and IWS, or showing the IWS guys can't hang with CZW.
> 
> 
> Not a Deathmatch exactly, but there's a spot from Nixon vs. Youthanazia & Colin Delaney from AIW Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gang$ta. Ricky Shane Page gets his face stomped into thumbtacks. Cameras captured the moment and his selling perfectly.
> ...


Could you fill in anymore about the TOD3 potential incident? Stuff like that is always interesting haha, like the Mike Levy incident or the Prophet/Diehard injury.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

ExGrodzki said:


> Could you fill in anymore about the TOD3 potential incident? Stuff like that is always interesting haha, like the Mike Levy incident or the Prophet/Diehard injury.


I'm not really sure of any details. I'm not even sure if it's true. I'm almost sure I heard it in a shoot but I can't recall who said it for the life of me. If you wanna hear about the Levy Incident, Devon Moore's shoot has a good insight about it. According to him, they wanted to arrest him and the others involved and they got out of it by showing a tape of KOTDM the night before showing Levy marking like a little retard (Devon's words)


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

sXeMope said:


> I'm not really sure of any details. I'm not even sure if it's true. I'm almost sure I heard it in a shoot but I can't recall who said it for the life of me. If you wanna hear about the Levy Incident, Devon Moore's shoot has a good insight about it. According to him, they wanted to arrest him and the others involved and they got out of it by showing a tape of KOTDM the night before showing Levy marking like a little retard (Devon's words)


That's honestly aggravating, he deserved that, what an ass, wasting an opportunity like that.


----------

